# Fried ECU



## HenryD (Apr 8, 2021)

Research and purchase M series Kubota in September of 2017.
Works great. Love it.
Off brand, “Made in Korea” battery installed at factory goes bad in 3.5 years.
In response, alternator output goes sky high. No overcharge protection in unit.
Error codes P0605, P0606, P0627, P0629 and others appear.
Purchase and install new, high quality battery ($150) and fully charge it.
Same error codes appear. Won’t start.
ECU is fried.
Replace ECU at cost of $2757.29 (invoice attached, if possible).
NOT covered under warrantee.
No aftermarket fix available, according to dealer.
No recall done by Kubota, according to dealer.
Learn of this happening to at least one other person locally.
*Questions:*

Do you know of this happening to anyone else? How far back?
Are you aware of any aftermarket fix, so this does not happen again?
How do we get Kubota to pay for it, assuming they should?
Is there a basis for a class action lawsuit here?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Henry,
Seems like a bit of trouble with your tractor. I'm afraid that any legalities in regards to responsibility for repairs would be best discussed with a lawyer.
Any help fixing your tractor or assistance with trouble shooting and the acquisition aftermarket parts could very well be found here.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

What would the basis of the suite be? It was out of warranty (looks like 2 years). You are SOL. Its always a risk owning anything out of its warranty.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I take it's a common rail engine? Kubota's are very touchy far as CR fuel systems are concerned, right down to battery voltage. I'd say you will eat the cost of the ECM no matter what. Why I won't own one.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

*Wow that’s expensive and bites. My MX is a 2014 with original battery still going strong. I will keep eye on it and replace at first sign of decline. 
I’m wondering if it was ecu that lead to battery failure or vice versa...kind of a chicken or egg delima *


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> *Wow that’s expensive and bites. My MX is a 2014 with original battery still going strong. I will keep eye on it and replace at first sign of decline.
> I’m wondering if it was ecu that lead to battery failure or vice versa...kind of a chicken or egg delima *


Sort of wondering the same thing. In cars, the ECU has been controlling the alternator field current for 4 decades. I imagine it would be the same with a computer controlled diesel.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I know, all Kubota tractors have internally regulated alternators that are independent of the ECM entirely.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No 'lawyer' is going to be of any use other than draining your wallet even further. Out of warranty period is just that and Kubota stopped their 'goodwill' policy last year.

Why I will never buy a newer CR Kubota tractor. CR engines that are electronically controlled appear to have issues but then they all seem to have issues. What sets Kubota (and John Deere) apart from the rest is, you cannot access the ECM and download and diagnose any codes because the diagnostic ports are not standard (like the OBD) in your car. The ports Kubota and Deere uses are proprietary and the only way to access them and download the codes is with their own diagnostic hardware and you cannot buy it. It's a dealer only item and not for sale. In the case of Kubota, they employ what is called a Diagmaster and even a dealer don't own it, it's leased by Kubota to an authorized dealer only so, you are basically at the mercy of the dealer and his shop rate. Far as Deere goes, same deal but I don't know what theirs is called, don't own any green machines.

There are aftermarket adapters that can access the Kubota ports out there but if they work or not, I don't know as nonbe of my Kubota's are ECM controlled.

Good luck.


----------



## Mj1069 (Jun 9, 2021)

I have a m6s-111 that ran low on oil , shutdown on its own , put nee oil and filter in and wants to start , Kubota laptop says 2 bad sensors , replaced won't start , so Kubota can't fix it but Jaltest has a program for 4300.00 and they say 99% can tell exactly what's wrong ! I don't have that money laying around , have been told reason they can't fix it never taught how or right Equitment, been sitting for almost 4 months ready to auction it off !


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I were you, I'd be finding another, competent dealer. Kubota continually schools their dealers and techs on the latest upgrades. Kind of curious as to how it ran out of oil? Did you not check it? I check my fluid levels before I start my M's every time I use them. Neither of mine use oil and both have lots of hours on them.


----------

